# Setting Up Betta Tank



## karajoy (Dec 22, 2012)

My brother bought a three gallon tank for his betta fish today. What do we need to do to set it up properly?

Thanks!*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh fun! You will need a filter, sponge or one of those corner penn plax one will work just fine. A pump for the filter, I suggest a shut off valve for it to adjust the flow. Of course airline for said filter. 

A heater, adjustable.

Thermometer

Substrate

A place for him to hide, terra cotta pot or driftwood log

Plants. I suggest silt or even better, live.You can give him easy plants like mosses and ferns, and anubias. Some stems like wisteria

Water conditioner

Also look into fishless cycling, as per the sticky here. This will be safer for the fish. He will also live a longer happier life.


----------



## karajoy (Dec 22, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Oh fun! You will need a filter, sponge or one of those corner penn plax one will work just fine. A pump for the filter, I suggest a shut off valve for it to adjust the flow. Of course airline for said filter.
> 
> A heater, adjustable.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! The tank came with a filter, and we have everything except for the heater, which we are planning to get later today, along with another plant. I will definitely check out the sticky about cycling the tank. Can you tell me what we'll need to do for upkeep?


----------



## aaronmwolford (Jan 25, 2013)

As far as upkeep. I do a 25% water change every week. Follow the instructions on your filter in order to know when to change the pads. I rinse the filter pad every week with the water change in the tank water(not tap water...) You want the beneficial bacteria in the filter pad to stay in the tank. Add your tap water conditioner with each water change. (follow the proper dosage for however much water you change out.)

I highly recommend a gravel vacuum to do water changes. This will get the nitty gritty grime in the bottom of the tank. They are under 10 bucks for a vacuum for the size of your tank. 

It's important to know that there are other chemicals that you can add with water changes as you become more familiar with raising bettas. I personally love the Nutrafin line of chemicals for water conditioner and beneficial bacteria booster. Hope that helps and welcome to the fish world.


----------

